# SINN Munichtime preview: SINN 556 I B



## StufflerMike

View attachment SINN_556IB_K_sRGB.jpg


The watches from the 556 series are characterized by striking lines, minimalistic displays and clear readability. Fine satinised stainless-steel cases with crystal and transparent back made of sapphire crystal glass. Sophisticated dials with diamond-cut rhodiumplated hands and appliqués. These are the features that make these sporty watches so distinctive and elegant.

SINN have chosen a dark-blue electroplated dial for the 556 I B edition and finished it with a sunburst decoration that makes the dial shine brightly in beautiful hues of blue.

To ensure good readability at night, the hour and minute hands are luminous, as are the hour indices. SINN have also made these watches pressure-resistant to 20 bar and resistant to low pressure.


----------



## 41Mets

Nicely done, sinn!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

Love this!

If I had known that Sinn was coming out with this and that Stowa was going to take so long to get the Marine Auto Blue LE into customer hands, I would have passed on the Stowa and just waited for this 556.


----------



## gmgSR50

I love my 556 anniversary but kind of wish I’d waited for this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj

Beautiful watches the 556 without date. I visited the new factory shop in Frankfurt two weeks ago and felt in love with the jubilee version. But the blue dial wasn't yet there... I'll have to come back so...


----------



## sticky

I might just have seen my first 2018 watch.


----------



## City74

Oh and I been looking for a new blue watch. Wonder what the pricing will be?


----------



## Quartersawn

Cheers for a no date watch and for a blue dial.

Not a fan of the applied indices at all and to me the minute and sweep hands look a bit short.


----------



## psbero

Love it! This and the mocha dialled variants are beautiful, might need to pick one up


----------



## LegacyC

I just mailed a letter to Sinn this week suggesting a blue dial and a pure white dial option for the 556I Mocha. I love the applied indices. The applied indices makes the watch a poor man’s Oyster Perpetual. I am so glad that there is no date. I think date windows ruin beautiful dials. I do think that the minute hand should reach the minute markers and the hour hand should reach the applied indices. I will buy one of these watches on the bracelet as soon as it becomes available from Watchbuys. I love blue dials! Thank you Sinn.


----------



## ads75

Looks great, I just don't think I have room for another blue dial right now.


----------



## City74

Price is $1100 on strap. Watchbuys is sold out already


----------



## vexXed

City74 said:


> Price is $1100 on strap. Watchbuys is sold out already


If you scroll to the bottom of that Watchbuys 556i Blue page it says: "How Can I Purchase This Watch?". They are due for release from November onward.

Not actually 'sold out' but just the default status when they don't have any to sell just yet.


----------



## glengoyne17

Love the watch! Just don’t like how the end link meets the case in the first picture. Hope for real pictures soon.


----------



## boomguy57

I have been considering be Mocha variant for some time but wasn't 100% sold. This blue dial might be a great addition. 

...I think it might replace my 14270...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baumaxe

What a stunning great little watch. I got the classic 556i, my wife has got the 556 Jubi, and - no doubt - the blue one will be my first watch for 2018. if I hadn‘t just ordered my UX, it would have been the last in 2017. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bender.Folder

This one isnt limited edition right ?


----------



## Baumaxe

No, not limited afaik


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyxl

I was at the Sinn showroom today. The blue felt disappointing. As do the new basalt and mother of pearl. I picked up my anniversary grey, felt it was the best pick by far.

I'd rate the anniversary as a definite keeper, brown is good. Blue was ok but I've seen much better blues elsewhere.

The mother of pearl and basalt looked very cheap.


----------



## BigBluefish

I am really liking this. I have no blue dialed watches. Have been wanting a Sinn for some time and have been leaning towards a 104 white, but I could really use a dressier watch to wear with suits. The anniversary version is also great, but the gray might be a bit too monochromatic with the brushed case, and more so on a bracelet. Might have to pick one of these blue dialed 556s up next year.


----------



## JacobC

BigBluefish said:


> I am really liking this. I have no blue dialed watches. Have been wanting a Sinn for some time and have been leaning towards a 104 white, but I could really use a dressier watch to wear with suits. The anniversary version is also great, but the gray might be a bit too monochromatic with the brushed case, and more so on a bracelet. Might have to pick one of these blue dialed 556s up next year.


Agreed, I'm hoping to see one at a Watchbuy Road Show if they come back to Texas.


----------



## City74

Is it me or do the hands on the blue dial not bother me like the hands on the black dial? Yes, I am sure they are exactly the same on both models but for some reason they look different in some way against that blue dial. The hands are what’s been holding me back from getting a black dial all along, but this blue looks very nice.


----------



## anarasanen

City74 said:


> Is it me or do the hands on the blue dial not bother me like the hands on the black dial? Yes, I am sure they are exactly the same on both models but for some reason they look different in some way against that blue dial. The hands are what's been holding me back from getting a black dial all along, but this blue looks very nice.


In the black dial version the hands look bigger, because they are all white. In brown/blue/white etc. versions the hands look smaller and the proportions of the dial are no longer right in my opinion.


----------



## StufflerMike

Some live shots from yesterday's presentation at Juwelier Brose in Berlin-Spandau

































The blue dial, if you like it, is worth the premium imho. However, it is not made for my wrist.


----------



## panda-R

LOVELY! But still loving the original! Such a timeless design.


----------



## City74

Just got an email that WatchBuys has these in stock


----------



## elbilo

City74 said:


> Just got an email that WatchBuys has these in stock


Yup, ordered mine! WB is expecting to receive them by Wednesday.


----------



## JacobC

elbilo said:


> Yup, ordered mine! WB is expecting to receive them by Wednesday.


Jealous! I want to see like 200 photos when it comes in.


----------



## elbilo

Jacob Casper said:


> Jealous! I want to see like 200 photos when it comes in.


lol! it arrives thursday, so i'll try to take some pics if it's delivered early enough.


----------



## old45

Great pictures, really like the look of this one! Looks great on the bracelets, not sure about the blue leather though.


----------



## bobski

Anyone got anymore real life photos of this model, would like to see what the blue is like on this one.


----------



## Clark Kent

Att: bobski

I arrange a passaround for the 556 I B on a Swedish watch forum and here are the only two pictures I took before sending it to participant number 1.


----------



## liwang22

Don’t these have a phantom click/stop? Not a true time only? That’s a dealbreaker to me. Don’t know why that bothers me so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapuma

Wish they had dates on the colored dials


----------



## bobski

Clark Kent said:


> Att: bobski
> 
> I arrange a passaround for the 556 I B on a Swedish watch forum and here are the only two pictures I took before sending it to participant number 1.
> 
> View attachment 12712767
> View attachment 12712769


Thanks Clark. Quick a cold and dark blue, it's a very interesting colour. As always the sunburst finish is magnificent!


----------



## StufflerMike

bobski said:


> Anyone got anymore real life photos of this model, would like to see what the blue is like on this one.


Here:SINN showcasing their 2017 models in Berlin-Spandau tomorrow


----------



## bobski

stuffler said:


> Here:SINN showcasing their 2017 models in Berlin-Spandau tomorrow


Thanks Mike. An interesting blue, almost a purple at times.


----------



## jwso

liwang22 said:


> Don't these have a phantom click/stop? Not a true time only? That's a dealbreaker to me. Don't know why that bothers me so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember that a 556 I Mocha owner reported here that there is no date position on his watch's crown. Wouldn't know about this one, though!


----------



## gmgSR50

jwso said:


> I remember that a 556 I Mocha owner reported here that there is no date position on his watch's crown. Wouldn't know about this one, though!


Let me muddy the waters a little more.

There is a date position on my no date 556 anniversary's crown. Interesting if the mocha dialed watches don't operate the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

gmgSR50 said:


> Let me muddy the waters a little more.
> 
> There is a date position on my no date 556 anniversary's crown. Interesting if the mocha dialed watches don't operate the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha. We must get to the bottom of this. If there is no date position, i may be in for one of these. Must be a true No Date for me. The stuff that watch nerds care about is incredible.


----------



## HerrOlsson

I'm currently participating in a passaround arranged by a member from the swedish watch forum Klocksnack - here are some pictures!


----------



## Baumaxe

My wife has the 556 Jubi and I tested the blue one - both have a „blind" (ie useless) date stop.

Here are my real life pictures of the blue taken at Sinn's HO.




























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------

